# How did the admins become admins?



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

That is something i've always wondered. I don't know if this is the right forum area, but how did they become admins?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

they decided one day to make a website called "furaffinity.net".


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> they decided one day to make a website called "furaffinity.net".



so the only way they became admins was by making the site? i thought like they chose some people or had interviews or something. I am not very smart in case you were wondering


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe they perform sexual favors for Dragoneer. I think that's the standard way of becoming a mod/admin other than creating the site.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

well the admins are either friends of the creators or people that work for them building the site etc.
their arn that many admins for the site.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 30, 2008)

admis are people who can actually work on the page and maintain it. so yeah, they are mostly the creators of the page and some friends.
to become a mod however  you have to undergo some kind of interviewing and you must have a certain ratio between postcount (reasonable posts of course) and activity.

on the mmorpg board where im a mod the admin currently fixes a bug in the user system that doesnt allow other admins. once he fixes it ill be co-admin^^
how i did that?
only very reasonable posts, good work as a mod, very activ and my postcount is higher than his^^ (i dont know that guy, hes not a close friend or something like that)


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 30, 2008)

Thorfax Goldwings said:


> That is something i've always wondered. I don't know if this is the right forum area, but how did they become admins?


It varies. Some I know through personal and work experience, some showed interest in helping out and assisting. I look for people who are willing to take initiative on their own to be helpful. Are they kind, open, honest? Have they messaged me to become an admin while doing nothing on the forums or site to assist? Are they new or established? People have gotten invites that way, such as Rhainor.



SnowFox said:


> I believe they perform sexual favors for Dragoneer. I think that's the standard way of becoming a mod/admin other than creating the site.


That's a god damn lie and you know it. They only become admins if they _draw me_ performing sexual favors. Geddit ryt okai?


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It varies. Some I know through personal and work experience, some showed interest in helping out and assisting. I look for people who are willing to take initiative on their own to be helpful. Are they kind, open, honest? Have they messaged me to become an admin while doing nothing on the forums or site to assist? Are they new or established? People have gotten invites that way, such as Rhainor.



ah, ok. i've just been wondering how. That clears a lot of things up


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> That's a god damn lie and you know it. They only become admins if they _draw me_ performing sexual favors. Geddit ryt okai?



I'm sorry sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please don't beat me. I'll suck for forgiveness


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

If you want to become a staff member -- at any site (doesn't have to be furry) -- you have to show that you have no chip on your shoulder. You have to be patient, willing to help out and most importantly, *don't ask to be staff.

*Instead, ask if you can help out and help for the sake of helping, not in hopes of gaining permissions to press the big shiny BAN button.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> If you want to become a staff member -- at any site (doesn't have to be furry) -- you have to show that you have no chip on your shoulder. You have to be patient, willing to help out and most importantly, *don't ask to be staff.
> 
> *Instead, ask if you can help out and help for the sake of helping, not in hopes of gaining permissions to press the big shiny BAN button.



Well...i do like to help out with things like this


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, making threads based on questions isn't helping per se... I guess you can compile some sort of FAQ so that it saves Dragoneer the trouble, but I think that you help more by answering the questions and keeping threads from turning into cannon-fodder.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 30, 2008)

As far as being a mod goes, recently there was a little application process on the forums. That's how I got my boldified name, heh

I guess I still have my Dragoneer sexings art in 'I owe you" status, haha


----------



## net-cat (Dec 30, 2008)

I've actually set up thermite in the rack that the servers live on. There's a button on my belt with a label that says "MELT FA NOW." It works anywhere in the continental United States.

... oh wait no.

I actually am just a code monkey. I do code stuff. I was recruited to work on Ferrox, which I do.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> Well, making threads based on questions isn't helping per se... I guess you can compile some sort of FAQ so that it saves Dragoneer the trouble, but I think that you help more by answering the questions and keeping threads from turning into cannon-fodder.



well, all i'd need to know is find out how to help


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It varies. Some I know through personal and work experience, some showed interest in helping out and assisting. I look for people who are willing to take initiative on their own to be helpful. Are they kind, open, honest? Have they messaged me to become an admin while doing nothing on the forums or site to assist? Are they new or established? People have gotten invites that way, such as Rhainor.
> 
> That's a god damn lie and you know it. They only become admins if they _draw me_ performing sexual favors. Geddit ryt okai?


 
Though Adam Wan is your Supreme Ruler/Lead Moderator, he sets the Standard's and has the lasting say on the Site's Main Issues.


----------



## TehBrownPup (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> If you want to become a staff member -- at any site (doesn't have to be furry) -- you have to show that you have no chip on your shoulder. You have to be patient, willing to help out and most importantly, *don't ask to be staff.
> 
> *Instead, ask if you can help out and help for the sake of helping, not in hopes of gaining permissions to press the big shiny BAN button.



You don't even have to ask to help out. Just a couple tickets here and there is help enough, because that's all you're capable of doing without the B&Hammer


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Dec 30, 2008)

TehBrownPup said:


> You don't even have to ask to help out. Just a couple tickets here and there is help enough, because that's all you're capable of doing without the B&Hammer



i'd just want to see if i could be a moderator, because i can be pretty helpful


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jan 1, 2009)

Alex Cross said:


> If you want to become a staff member -- at any site (doesn't have to be furry) -- you have to show that you have no chip on your shoulder. You have to be patient, willing to help out and most importantly, *don't ask to be staff.
> 
> *Instead, ask if you can help out and help for the sake of helping, not in hopes of gaining permissions to press the big shiny BAN button.



L..O..L..

Most mods have good grammar, comfortable morals, and have general know-how of their current mod/admin area. You only have 98 or some-odd posts at this time, haven't been browsing the forums to get a general feel on how they work, and are simply here for the sake of gaining responsibility in which you most likely can't handle.

They also... Don't ask. All my staff positions in the past were *mostly* acquired through my sense of judgment, intelligence, and general know-how. A few of them were acquired through friendships, however.


----------



## yak (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not quite sure how I became the admin and why. 

I wanted to, yes - and I was putting effort towards it -  but I haven't been able to reconstruct the chain of events that have lead to myself becoming the choice. From what I remember, I wasn't the most ideal candidate for that position at the time.

Because of that I do not feel like I know the story to tell it here, but if the `powers that were` at that time would feel like telling it, I wouldn't mind.

[ps]
I do remember getting a lot of support from community members though, for which I am grateful.


----------



## Ahkahna (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm admin because I'm hawt. I think that covers it.


----------



## DarkWolfie (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, when one Admin meet another Admin, and they really, really love each other, very much...

...they have sloppy sex until another Admin is produced.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 2, 2009)

You need to be in the right place at the right time with the right appeal for the right job. Good admins are the ones who never want the job but will do it anyway to ensure no one unfitting takes lead. Asking smells of desperation, and desperation is the close cousin of ulterior motives.

Being an admin is not really all that great anyway. You'll be a figurehead, which makes you first blamed and prosecuted (allow me to cite Dragoneer, which some people wholly treat as Pharaoh*). At your fingertips is marginal power that must be used responsibly at all times. You always wear a kind face and be professional no matter what entices you otherwise, and yet you'll be trapped fighting an endless wave of idiocy, disregard, and drama. Give anything less and you jeopardize the system and yourself. Forever under scrutiny.


*Pharaoh as in:
FA has done well and received great prestige? Thanks, Dragoneer! 

The Nile did not bring us our promise of crops? Dragoneer has cursed our lands and angered Hapi, god of the Nile! KILL





DarkWolfie said:


> Well, when one Admin meet another Admin, and they really, really love each other, very much...
> 
> ...they have sloppy sex until another Admin is produced.




The newborn must go through a trial by fire, entering in FA's International Jell-O Wrestling Sudden Death Tournament. The champion earns a place among FA's staff, a life-size Jell-O mold of Fender, and three pounds of gluten. The losers perish (smiling) naked beneath the Jell-O slathered bodies of their superiors.


----------



## Thorfax Goldwings (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahkahna said:


> I'm admin because I'm hawt. I think that covers it.



ok  lol



DarkWolfie said:


> Well, when one Admin meet another Admin, and they really, really love each other, very much...
> 
> ...they have sloppy sex until another Admin is produced.



..........oookay. that...was...informative? hehe


----------



## pulsifer (Jan 2, 2009)

I have also been wondering how an ordinary user can help around the site without donating money (broke as a joke currently). I'd be interested in helping, though I probably don't have the time to be a mod or anything.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 3, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I believe they perform sexual favors for Dragoneer. I think that's the standard way of becoming a mod/admin other than creating the site.



That's what I was thinking. :x


----------



## uncia (Jan 3, 2009)

yak said:


> I am not quite sure how I became the admin and why.
> 
> I wanted to, yes - and I was putting effort towards it -  but I haven't been able to reconstruct the chain of events that have lead to myself becoming the choice. From what I remember, I wasn't the most ideal candidate for that position at the time.
> 
> Because of that I do not feel like I know the story to tell it here, but if the `powers that were` at that time would feel like telling it, I wouldn't mind.


Well, the powers-that-be had you marked as a hacker to be shunned and were doing *nothing* about new staff members, so I had to slink you in via the "bug-fix coordination team" along with Arrow. Ultimately y'both had to stand on your own two feet of course. (And in your case you jumped somewhat earlier than ideal as you were frustrated that stuff wasn't being done tech-side... Wasn't going to hold ya back, even if that meant the other staffing issue resurfaced ).



yak said:


> [ps]
> I do remember getting a lot of support from community members though, for which I am grateful.


*nods*. And that has been repaid by you many times over. Thanks.


----------



## uncia (Jan 3, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> It varies. Some I know through personal and work experience, some showed interest in helping out and assisting. I look for people who are willing to take initiative on their own to be helpful. Are they kind, open, honest?





Dragoneer said:


> That's a god damn lie and you know it.


Sometimes I don't know _what_ to say to you, Preyfar. Your words and your actions can be totally the opposite and your ability to revise history and shun for _personal_ reasons only is very selective. Not all the time by any means, but still way too often, IMHO... And as for the face-full of baseless paranoia I received from you before Christmas for /no/ good reason whatsoever (a community member questions that everything seems to be your decision alone and I note, aside, that other admins are rarely seen to help reinforce decisions or explain their own thoughts - that is hardly a hanging offence in any sensible management handbook), well I guess your own standards don't apply to yourself as-and-when "desired"/"needed"?



Dragoneer said:


> Are they new or established? People have gotten invites that way, such as Rhainor.


Mod first then admin is still the standard practice, no? Would be good for the community to know if that is indeed still the case. (And that was instituted originally for sensible reasons after a few /very/ bad experiences).

As mentioned in passing, I'm glad Rhainor stuck that out, but could just as easily have been Rilvor and Codewolf as those were the two being fasttracked/groomed for adminship as being examples of "perfect" members of staff.
*
Well, that's one probably good call (eventually) even if mentoring and general organisation are probably still issues to be addressed. Any others in the past 18 months admin-side?

Feel free to take this the wrong way if you wish, as you likely will, but it's certainly not meant thus. You did say "we're getting bettah": yes, maybe so in parts, but you and y'all were very close to the edge of a cliff several times too many in the process and it has been a long, slow haul and as much luck and good fortune as (unquestionable, for yourself) hard work.

Regards/02c,
David.


----------



## tsawolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Though I don't consider myself one, I guess I technically am an admin of sorts.

I started out with FA working on the Ferrox Development team.  I quickly transitioned over to working Operations with yak, and have been doing that ever since.

A few weeks ago, I started helping bailing out the massive influx of trouble tickets that we get.  Hence, becoming an admin.  Still, I hope that once the trouble ticket season passes, I'll be able to slink back into the nice warm safety of the code.









Also, I sex'ed Dragoneer. That could have helped. <3

Edit: If you think the above line is serious, get some professional help.


----------



## uncia (Jan 3, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> A few weeks ago, I started helping bailing out the massive influx of trouble tickets that we get.  Hence, becoming an admin.  Still, I hope that once the trouble ticket season passes, I'll be able to slink back into the nice warm safety of the code.


[aside] Cool, thanks... if only that was a "season", even if it can be a bit "busier" this time of year. 50-however many thousand "active" community members (more/less, tsa?) is a getting to be a pretty large pool and it's way too easy to build up a backlog from that scale.

Smart move on your call re. code vs. "people stuff", IMHO. 
And still more than enough work to do to keep things going smoothly I'm sure, cheers....


----------



## Sherbniz (Jan 9, 2009)

Thorfax Goldwings said:


> That is something i've always wondered. I don't know if this is the right forum area, but how did they become admins?



Angels in golden shining armor crafted from pure faith and love descended from the heavens, bearing the silver scrolls on which their names were written in glittering moonlight.

From then forth, they built this ancestral virtual fortess devoted to defending the affinity to fur from then on until the end of time.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex Cross said:


> you have to show that you have no chip on your shoulder.



Yeah, that comes _after_ you've gained the status. Also, are you actually a Rasta? We should do a reasoning some time.


----------

